# Vote For Your Favourite 50's Red Rock' n' Roll Poodle Skirt Outfit!



## Bec688 (Oct 25, 2009)

Time to Vote!




Please Vote For Your Favourite 

50's Red Rock' n' Roll Poodle Skirt!









DuchessRavenwaves






Jennyjean






Lucy






magosienne






MakeupByMe






purpleRain






Sherbert-Kisses

Lovely Outfits Everyone!

Vote! Vote! Vote!


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 25, 2009)

voted...


----------



## Chaeli (Oct 27, 2009)

Voted. G-luck Ladies.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 27, 2009)

Voted gl ladies


----------

